# efficacité de batterie macbook



## PYDesign (17 Juin 2006)

Est ce normal d'avoir déjà perdu 4% d'efficacité de batteire après 20 cycles de recharge?

Je n'est plus que 5043 mAh sur 5200mAh

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## PYDesign (17 Juin 2006)

et vous ca donne quoi après quelque cycle de recharge?


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Juin 2006)

Au risque de passer pour un idiot ignorant : comment qu'on fait pour connaître ce nombre ?


----------



## PYDesign (17 Juin 2006)

dans le menu pomme>à propose de ce mac puis plus d'info et ensuite matériel alimentation

ou alors avec le freeware coconut battery


----------



## Aerochris (17 Juin 2006)

Salut, voilà ce que j'ai sur mon ibook apres 82 cycles : 

  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4358
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	4357

Donc a mon avis ce n'est pas normal une telle perte!


----------



## Hérisson (17 Juin 2006)

Salut, le sujet m'intéresse, et j'ai aussi une perte importante:
Sur mon power book G4 1,67GHz Capacité de la batterie charge complète 5321
Capacité restante 5129
Pour 89 cycles.


----------



## Aerochris (17 Juin 2006)

Pour info je retire la batterie quand je suis sur secteur, je ne sait pas si ca peus venir de ca...


----------



## Choupignoux (17 Juin 2006)

Putin, ca me rassure pas du tout ca, normalement je le reçoit ce mardi la.
J'aurais ptèdre du attendre un peu plus .....

Croisons les doigts pour quil n'ai aucun défaut !
Enfin je vous dirais si y'a des problème.


----------



## greg2 (17 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Pour info je retire la batterie quand je suis sur secteur, je ne sait pas si ca peus venir de ca...


A priori, la charge s'arrête quand la batterie est pleine.


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Juin 2006)

Je crois plutôt que la charge s'arrête quelques instants, mais reprend après. En fait, quand la batterie arrive à 100%, le voyant passe au vert. La charge s'arrête jusqu'à ce que la batterie arrive à 95% (ou quelque chose comme ça), puis le pourcentage remonte, ce qui signifie que la charge reprend. Et ça fait ça tout le temps. 


Alors moi ça me dit : 
*Capacité de charge complète : 5205
Capacité restante : 3234
Intensité de courant : -828
Tension : 11570
Comptage de cycles : 9*

Est-ce que c'est normal ? Ca ne m'a pas l'air normal du tout à moi.. J'attend vos avis..


----------



## Aerochris (17 Juin 2006)

> Alors moi ça me dit :
> *Capacité de charge complète : 5205
> Capacité restante : 3234
> Intensité de courant : -828
> ...



Ta baterrie est chargée à fond là???


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Juin 2006)

Ha ? Il faut qu'elle soit chargée à fond ? Lol, ok, je sors.. 
Elle est chargée à 60%. 
Je pensais que ces chiffres étaient calculées sur la dernière charge complète effectuée... Désolé.. Donc je regarderai quand j'aurais rechargé mon MB. Mais Avec 10 recharges complètes, je dois m'attendre à combien de perte à peu près ?


----------



## Aerochris (17 Juin 2006)

LOL je suis pas sur qu'il faut qu'elle soit chargée à fond mais ca me parait logique... 

Apres 10 charges il ne doit pas y avoir de perte, regarde mes résultats apres 82 cycles...


----------



## Tox (17 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> LOL je suis pas sur qu'il faut qu'elle soit chargée à fond mais ca me parait logique...
> 
> Apres 10 charges il ne doit pas y avoir de perte, regarde mes résultats apres 82 cycles...


Après 82 cycles, tu as déjà perdu environ 6% des capacités de ta batterie. En effet, sur un iBook 12", une batterie neuve est donnée pour 4600 mAh. Pour être au clair sur l'état de ma batterie, j'ulise capacity meter de Branden Keller.


----------



## Dr_cube (18 Juin 2006)

Je viens de vérifier, donc après 10 cycles, aucune perte ! Je suis bien content !


----------



## McSly (18 Juin 2006)

Voici mes résultats:

Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4929
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	4916
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	-1
  Tension (mV) :	12568
  Comptage de cycles :	11

Mais heeeee pourquoi vous avez tous 5200 et moi que 4929??:rose:


----------



## Fabien_smv (18 Juin 2006)

Pour moi quand la batterie est à 100%, ça donne ceci :


> Capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 5370
> Capacité restante (mAh) : 5370
> Comptag e de cycles :21


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

Je pensait qu'il fallait se baser sur ca aussi mais non c'est Tox qui à raison! regarde bien son post


----------



## Tox (18 Juin 2006)

Effectivement, la "capacité de charge complète" correspond à ce que la batterie a encore dans le ventre. En clair, si une batterie neuve vaut 4600 mAh, sa capacité de charge complète correspondra à ce chiffre. Si au bout de six mois, cette même batterie ne peut plus encaisser que 4300 mAh, sa capacité de charge complète correspondra à 4300 mAh ; et ainsi de suite.


----------



## laf (18 Juin 2006)

En effet, moi, j'en suis à 200 cycles sur mon i-book et j'ai capacité totale 3081 et charge 3081. Ca ne prouve donc pas quel est l'état de fraicheur de la batterie.


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> En effet, moi, j'en suis à 200 cycles sur mon i-book et j'ai capacité totale 3081 et charge 3081. Ca ne prouve donc pas quel est l'état de fraicheur de la batterie.



Utilise CoconutBattery et tu sauras la capacité originelle de ta batterie. Tu verra la différence avec tes 3081 

Et c'est normale que tu ais 3081 mAh sur 3081 mAh de capacité quand elle est chargée.... puisqu'il t'indique la capacité ACTUELLE de ta batterie.

Avec CoconutBattery, tu auras la capacité actuelle, la charge de ta batterie, et la capacité originelle de la batterie.. et 2-3 autres fonctions 

Par exemple, ma batterie de mon iBook G4 que j'ai depuis 1 an et demi est dans cet état :
- Cycles de charges : 148
- Capacité originelle : 4600 mAh
- Capacité actuelle : 3630 mAh.


----------



## Fabien_smv (18 Juin 2006)

Avec coconutBattery, ça me donne ça :
Current Battery Capacity: 5370 mAh
Original Battery Capacity: 5200 mAh


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Juin 2006)

Salut ! 

Je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger Coconut, pour savoir si mes craintes &#233;taient justifi&#233;es. 
Voici ce que &#231;a me dit : 

http://dr.cube.free.fr/Cubenergy/batterie.gif

J'avoue que je ne comprend pas vraiment... Quand il y avait 10 charges, tout allait bien, et maintenant, &#224; 11 charges, j'ai des pertes... Il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore fait de v&#233;ritable &#233;talonnage de la batterie depuis plusieurs semaines, mais quand m&#234;me... Vous trouvez &#231;a normal ? 

PS : D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai d&#233;form&#233; un peu le forum avec ma grosse image...

la taille maximal tol&#233;r&#233; est de 640*480 pour moins de 100 ko merci


----------



## kennymac (23 Juin 2006)

Tu n'as aucun soucis de batterie ! 

Elle est même en très bonne santé... avec 11 cycles, heureusement !

La capacité originelle de ta batterie est de 5200 mAh. La tienne arrive jusqu'à 5231 mAh... ce qui est plus que sa capacité "normale".
Donc aucune perte 

Qu'est ce qu'il y a de différent par rapport au moment où tu en étais à 10 charges
 ??


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Juin 2006)

Bin le Maximum Battery Charge est à 5231 alors que le Current Battery Charge est à 5215.  Or à 10 charges, ils étaient identiques. Mais peut-être que ce n'est pas significatif lorsque ces nombres sont au dessus de l'Original Battery Capacity ?


----------



## kennymac (24 Juin 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Bin le Maximum Battery Charge est à 5231 alors que le Current Battery Charge est à 5215.  Or à 10 charges, ils étaient identiques. Mais peut-être que ce n'est pas significatif lorsque ces nombres sont au dessus de l'Original Battery Capacity ?



T'inquiète pas, c'est normal. Quand tu recharge ta batterie, elle ne va pas tout le temps à 100% mais elle s'arrête à 99%.
Et 16 mAh en "moins" ça n'esr vraiment rien... il suffit de faire le calcul.
Si par exemple tu fait 3h avec 5231 mAh de capactité, 16 mAh représentent 0,55 min... en gros 30 secondes... c'est vraiment rien !


----------



## gondawa (10 Juillet 2006)

moi j'ai une batterie magique je crois


Original battery capacity : 5200
Current battery Capacity : 5443

(Coconut battery sur macbook 2ghz)

5 charges cycles


----------



## gondawa (12 Juillet 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une batterie magique je crois
> 
> 
> Original battery capacity : 5200
> ...


 je viens de passer a 5380 ... tj dans le mm cycle de recharge  :mouais:


----------



## Mig69 (12 Juillet 2006)

Une question me tracasse: faut-il oui ou non enlever sa batterie quand on est sur secteur??? et faire quelques cycles de charge d&#233;charge complets dans le mois?


----------



## iBapt (12 Juillet 2006)

Mig69 a dit:
			
		

> Une question me tracasse: faut-il oui ou non enlever sa batterie quand on est sur secteur??? et faire quelques cycles de charge décharge complets dans le mois?


Je pense que oui, en tout cas c'est ce que je fait et la batterie de mon MacBook se porte bien


----------



## kennymac (12 Juillet 2006)

Une batterie s'use, même si elle n'est pas utilisée.

Pour la garder le plus longtemps... il faut s'en servir. C'est à ça que sert un portable aussi 

Moi je pense que même sur secteur il faut la laisser branchée. Et lui faire des cycles de décharges/recharges de temps en temps. Histoire de la faire travailler plutôt que le la laisser dans un coin.


----------



## vincebart (12 Juillet 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une batterie magique je crois
> 
> 
> Original battery capacity : 5200
> ...



ah, toi ossi  : Original battery capacity : 5200
Current battery Capacity : 5345 en ce qui me concerne

avec coconuBateery sur un macbook 2ghz aprés 7 cycles.

  :rateau:


----------



## vladimir (12 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que oui, en tout cas c'est ce que je fait et la batterie de mon MacBook se porte bien



Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que dès que vous retirez votre batterie, votre processeur est bloqué à 1GHz


----------



## iBapt (12 Juillet 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que dès que vous retirez votre batterie, votre processeur est bloqué à 1GHz


Ce que tu dit est très intéressant, peut-tu me donner ta source? Je n'avais pas entendu parler de ça auparavant, il faut dire que cest mon premier ordinateur portable et mon premier mac par la même occasion...


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juillet 2006)

y a t il moyen de revitaminer une batterie ?


----------



## majester la pince (13 Juillet 2006)

salut 
je ne peu pas dire si ma batterie tien son maximum car le menu pomme, a propos de ce mac, plus d info. ne me donne pas d info sur la batterie. je ne c'est pas faire d impression d écran donc je ne peu pas mettre la photo sur le forum


----------



## Mig69 (13 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu dit est très intéressant, peut-tu me donner ta source? Je n'avais pas entendu parler de ça auparavant, il faut dire que cest mon premier ordinateur portable et mon premier mac par la même occasion...



J'aimerais bien savoir également d'où tu sors ça parce que quand j'enlève la batterie et que je mets meilleures performances je suis pratiquement sûr que tout tourne à fond, en tout cas je ne vois aucune différence par rapport à quand la batterie est branchée.


----------



## kennymac (13 Juillet 2006)

J'en ai entendu souvent parl&#233;.
Apparement, il suffit de voir &#231;a avec CoreDuoTemp 

J'avais trouv&#233; une explication sur ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne... je vais essayer de le retrouver.

Edit : C'est pas un lien officiel, mais aller voir ce thread du forum Apple (en anglais).
Apparement, ce comportement serait un bug car Apple n'aurait pas pr&#233;vu que les utilisateurs du macBook ne s'en servent sans batterie.


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

un sujet dédier aux batterie des Mac Intel ce trouve en haut  on ferme


----------

